# Gina, ARealFGs last days.



## arealfa (Jun 20, 2015)

Gina, ARealFGs last days.

Gina died a most uncomfortable death after 5 years of extreme pain and major difficulty getting adequate pain medication; her kidneys gave up and could no longer clean her blood. The hospital staff and doctors did their best but at her size and with the mass accumulation of lymphatic fluids on her lower extremities, dialysis could not be performed. The pain I feel for not being able to do anything about her condition is beyond belief. Her short period in hospice was semi comfortable and the liquid pain meds made her seem happy. The last 24 hours were the most painful in my life as I watched her slowly drift from life and all I could do is give her pain meds every hour in the hopes that it would keep her pain down. When she passed at least there was no gasping for breath or physical tremors and she just seemed to stop breathing. When the men from the funeral place could not transport her, the fifth wheel toy hauler that was her ambulance for the three times she was in the hospital in the month before her death, became her hers. That was the worst drive I have ever done

Now after two and one half months of her absence in my life, the grief and emotional pain is beginning to reduce and just the memories are left. Memories like the major effort it was to get her to the hospital for her roux-en-y gastric bypass weight loss surgery, the constant modification of the furnishings and homes to accommodate her ever increasing needs. Other more painful memories like the constant ridicule from the public and the pain caused by the BBCs complete fabrication of a documentary that caused her to have to leave her friends on Dimensions. The realization that even where the people are supposed to under stand and be able to see through the lies of the media, there was no support just ridicule. The most ironic part was that on her first trip to the hospital, Dr. Karen Herpst Ph.D. Md. One of the five leading endocrinologists in the country was able to diagnose her condition to be a rare combination of Lymphedema and Lipedema and had begun treatment that could have saved her life. 

Thank You for reading this. Mark- 

If anyone wants to contact me: 

[email protected],net


----------



## Gingembre (Jun 21, 2015)

I'm so sorry for your loss x


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jun 22, 2015)

My God, how awful. The pain you must be feeling. I am so sorry for the loss that you both had to go through and what you are still going through now. Dr. Karen Herbst is a treasure and I support her work in hopes to end the kind of arrogance and negligence that ultimately lead to you and your wife's intolerable suffering.


----------



## GordoNegro (Jun 22, 2015)

My deepest condolences, I thought no news was good news but definitely sorry to learn that was not the case.


----------



## arealfa (Jun 22, 2015)

Lilly:

Thank You for reading this I'm sorry it was so negative but I was very depressed this weekend and it just came out. I was hoping there were some good people left on these boards, Thank You for proving it to me. Gina loved these boards until they became hostile towards her. That Fabrication the BBC made, made it hard to find friends here. Even Conrad took advantage of it to make the boards more popular. When that happened, Gina was never welcome here again. We were NAAFA Members in the mid 80s but that ended to. Maybe it has been long enough for me to be able to be here?

Again,thank You for the kind words.

-Mark-


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jun 23, 2015)

arealfa said:


> Lilly:
> 
> Thank You for reading this I'm sorry it was so negative but I was very depressed this weekend and it just came out. I was hoping there were some good people left on these boards, Thank You for proving it to me. Gina loved these boards until they became hostile towards her. That Fabrication the BBC made, made it hard to find friends here. Even Conrad took advantage of it to make the boards more popular. When that happened, Gina was never welcome here again. We were NAAFA Members in the mid 80s but that ended to. Maybe it has been long enough for me to be able to be here?
> 
> ...


 
That's perfectly understandable Mark. These boards don't see much traffic anymore as most have moved on to other conquests. I still haunt this place from time to time along with a few others. Otherwise it's pretty quiet around here.


----------



## Tad (Jun 23, 2015)

I remember chatting with her some, way-way back. I guess I missed whatever uproar happened and about that documentary, certainly I don't remember it. I just knew that I'd stopped seeing her eventually, another good person who I assumed had moved on to other things.

I'm really sorry to hear that her final days were so painful and difficult. I can't imagine the pain that brought you as well as her. My condolences to you, and best wishes on the healing of your heart now.


----------



## arealfa (Jun 23, 2015)

Tad:

Thank You for your kind words. Gina will be missed and I am happy to say by some of the older NAAFA people. She really loved her time in NAAFA, it gave her a safe haven from the normal public.

Thank you again.
-Mark-


----------



## Mauiboy (Jun 25, 2015)

My condolences and prayers for your loss. Mark. You clearly loved her very much.


----------



## bigtim59 (Jul 17, 2015)

i did not know Gina for to long of time.I go back to 1987 to the NAFFA Group in San Francisco and and the Naffa event in San Francisco and a pool party at your house.I did not see her for a few years.I pick up 3 of her vhs tape to remember her by in the 2005.Mark i am very for your loss she was a very nice person and I am happy that I got to meet her. I you don,t remember me I was a friend of Joanie Ingersoll.


----------

